
Bill Gates Calls Microsoft's TikTok Deal a Poisoned Chalice - oedmarap
https://www.theverge.com/2020/8/8/21359720/bill-gates-microsoft-tik-tok-deal-comments-interview
======
hansmrtn
Microsoft would enter a whole new market with the acquisition of TikTok and
one that I think it is wholly unprepared for. Additionally, with the added
complexity of working closely with the United States Government it is pretty
clear the sort of gamble Microsoft would be taking with TikTok.

~~~
consultanturnot
> Additionally, with the added complexity of working closely with the United
> States Government

Microsoft works closely with the US Government [1] and has a Government Cloud
[2]

[1]
[https://www.defense.gov/Newsroom/Contracts/Contract/Article/...](https://www.defense.gov/Newsroom/Contracts/Contract/Article/1999639/)

[2] [https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/industry/government](https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/industry/government)

------
PaulHoule
It bothers me as a Windows user. Microsoft has a responsibility to support
people who use Office, Skype, LinkedIn, GitHub, Azure, etc. A TikTok deal gone
wrong endangers all of that.

The most dangerous form of mindlessness in the C-Suite today is the urge to
merge. Why did successful telecom AT&T buy a failing satellite TV business?
The TikTok merger is something a CEO would think up off the cuff while smoking
dope with Elon Musk. I want to know that a CEO isn't quick on the draw for
mergers.

~~~
downrightmike
TikTok for Business server 2021

------
nix23
It's crazy, Bill Gates as the Head of Microsoft was probably my hate symbol
nr.1, but now he's is one of the most sane, intelligent and work for the
better persons ever..really a 180 change for me personally.

------
downrightmike
I have yet to see any reason as to WHY Microsoft was handed this "Deal" from
the start. Any one know why them and not FB?

~~~
numair
You’re assuming there’s a difference. Look at what Microsoft suggested their
users do when they gave up on Mixer...

------
golem14
The Chalice with the Palace ? Don't take it, Bill, get the flagon with the
dragon!

